# Book Clubs



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

They may have something like this in another category that I haven't seen, but with all the recurring talk about The Five Love Languages and No More Mister Nice Guy and other relationship books, I thought it might be nice to include a sub-forum within General Relationships to discuss these and other books specifically... Success stories, questions about when they don't work, interpretations, etc.

I'm going to start a thread in the GR forum to see what kind of response I get.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I think thats a great idea! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

